# April 15, 2012 - NJ Z Car Club Meeting in Bridgewater



## BobC-Z (Apr 9, 2012)

The First NJ Z Car Club meeting of 2012 will be April 15th, Noon @ The Green Knoll Grille, 645 Rt 202/206, Bridgewater, NJ 08807.
This will be a great kick off to the year, and a chance to reconnect after coming out of hibernation! 

*All area Z enthusiasts are invited* - great chance to see what we are all about!

*Agenda* (please suggest any additions before or at the meeting):

*Z Car of the Month* (learn from a fellow member about their passion for their Z). 
The Car of the Month will also be featured on our website.

*Name tags* for attendees, so we can continue to get to know each other.
*2012 Dues* (Annual dues of $20 help fund our picnic, car show, prizes, awards, our web site and forum, t-shirts, show discounts, ZCCA membership, etc.):
Pay by cash or check at the meeting.
Make a check payable to: NJ Z Car Club, and mail to:

NJ Z Car Club
c/o Tom Johnston
44 Carter Road
Haskell, NJ 07420

For new members, the fee even gets you a free NJ Z Car Club t-shirt.
*Bonus -* we bought 10 Z Car Club Association window stickers for the first 10 paid members who actually plan to display them on their car (please allow others to have them if you plan to mount them to a display board, etc.). If you want one, get your dues check and a note to Tom fast! They are 3" round, with a more vibrant version of the below logo:
 http://www.zcca.org/images/zcca_logo_small.jpg

*2012 NJ Z Car Club event dates:*
*East Coast Z Nationals:* May 18–20, 2012 at the Carlisle Import & Kit Nationals (Show & Awards are Saturday).
Carlisle Fairgrounds
1000 Bryn Mawr Road
Carlisle, PA 17013

*NJ Z Car Club Picnic: * July, 2012 (exact details to be announced)
*Somerville Cruise Night: *Friday, August 24, 2012 ~4:00 PM - 9:00 PM. Come out to play after work and have a blast! This is always a fun night, with many awesome cars in downtown Somerville on Main Street, great places to eat, music, etc. We will be the featured Car Club, with reserved parking right in front of the old court house (5 East Main Street, Somerville, NJ 08876). 
_*NJ Z Car Club Annual Car Show:*_ Saturday, September 08, 2012 (rain date Saturday, September 15, 2012). 
New Venue! Somerville Nissan, 1400 US Highway 22E Bridgewater, NJ 08807
Last year we all showcased a record number of our Z cars, and are looking forward to fantastic show again this year (complete with trophies, raffles, and lots of friendZ).


*Other ideas for activities:*
Photo Shoots
Beach Cruise
Drive in Theater in PA
Wine Tour
Other

*Nominations and elections for Vice President:*
Responsibilities:
Assume the responsibilities of the President when the President is absent.
Record the minutes of all NJ Z Car Club meetings.
Participate with the NJ Z Car Club Officers in running the club, and ensuring the club and its activites serve the current and future membership.

Nominate someone (or yourself) by e-mail to [email protected].
Elections will be held at the April 15th Meeting.

*Facebook: * We are the NJ Z Car Club on Facebook: 
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_144836302250697&ap=1
Very active chat about advice, cars and parts for sale, and impromptu car meets.

*NJZClub.com* The New Jersey Z Car Club - Home Page
Events calendar (give us a couple days to update with all of the above info!) of NJ Z Car Club, local shows of interest and neighboring Z car club shows.
Photos from past events.
Links to our Facebook, Forums, Message Board, etc.

*Get the word out! *Updated NJ Z Car Club tri-fold flyers are available for printing from the "Join Now" link on our website or at this link: 
 https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bxm...S00YzNkLTg3ZGQtYjdjZjNkNGQ3ZjVk/edit?hl=en_US
Keep a few in the glove box of each of your vehicles and slip under the wiper of Z's you see!

*NJ Z Car Club Merchandise Sale*
Significantly discounted pricing on in stock NJ Z Car Club merchandise!
Get some swag, plus help promote and support the club (and clean out Peter's garage!)

We are loving the early spring, and really looking forward to Z'ing you all!

Bob Calvosa, President
tba, Vice President
Tom Johnston, Treasurer
Peter Riccardi, Events Director
Jan Elliott, Web Master / Club Photographer
Morris West, Track Director
Paul Riccioli, President Emeritus


----------

